# New Code-Night Vision with Background Pedestrian Detection



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

This code was found by JEG23, I am just helping him out by posting this.

This works great on my car 2013 F06 and Andreo's car 2013 F12 but didn't work on JEG23's car 2011 F10. This should work on any F12/F13/F06 2012+, but we are not sure about any other models.

Below is JEG23's write up, all credit goes to him.



> New Code-Night Vision with Background Pedestrian Detection
> 
> I know this is of limited interest, since only a few of you have the Night Vision camera, but these code changes will increase the utility of this system, so I decided to post it. Its increased abilities may even lead others to include this option for their next vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

djsaad1,

Thanks for the credit, but it is really hard to discover a new code if it does not work in your own car 

You did all the testing and troubleshooting.

JEG23


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the hard work JEG23. And thanks for sharing djsaad1. Code works flawlessly. Highly recommended to any members with NV.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice! Will try on mine, not sure it will work though.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

After a couple of weeks of full-time background pedestrian detection, I have gotten very used to having the system constantly on the lookout for pedestrians in the scanning range of the vehicle and responding with the appropriate alerts. Simply delightful. 

However, in the last two days, the system has stopped detecting pedestrians. When the NV displayed is turned on, there is a yellow triangle symbol in the bottom left corner indicating the Pedestrian Detection is unavailable. Clicking on iDrive to try re activating it is to no avail. After a two days of trial and error, with intermittent success, it became apparent that the system becomes unavailable when the external temperature exceeds 30.5 degrees Celsius. As it is summer now, hitting that temperature is quite common.

For those of you who have coded background pedestrian detection, please bear this in mind should the function suddenly refuse to activate. There is nothing wrong with it. Will try to look for the code that allows us to raise this threshold.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

andreo said:


> After a couple of weeks of full-time background pedestrian detection, I have gotten very used to having the system constantly on the lookout for pedestrians in the scanning range of the vehicle and responding with the appropriate alerts. Simply delightful.
> 
> However, in the last two days, the system has stopped detecting pedestrians. When the NV displayed is turned on, there is a yellow triangle symbol in the bottom left corner indicating the Pedestrian Detection is unavailable. Clicking on iDrive to try re activating it is to no avail. After a two days of trial and error, with intermittent success, it became apparent that the system becomes unavailable when the external temperature exceeds 30.5 degrees Celsius. As it is summer now, hitting that temperature is quite common.
> 
> For those of you who have coded background pedestrian detection, please bear this in mind should the function suddenly refuse to activate. There is nothing wrong with it. Will try to look for the code that allows us to raise this threshold.


andreo,

I had noticed that too and I am sorry I failed to mention it in the write up. The pedestrian detection is pretty useless in Texas for long periods of the year. I tried to see if there were codes to change this, but I did not find any. I suspect is an issue of heat differential between the environment and humans when it is hot. Maybe you can find something.

JEG23


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Thanks JEG23. 

I tried messing around with some of the parameters with TEMP in the name to no avail. Will keep looking. It will be interesting to see how the system responds in winter.


----------



## avlnch (May 25, 2013)

Anyone figure out how to get this working on the F10? I heard it is only working on the M6. Have not tried it myself yet.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

avlnch said:


> Anyone figure out how to get this working on the F10? I heard it is only working on the M6. Have not tried it myself yet.


avlnch,

It did not work at least on my 2011 F10. Give it a try and let us know.

JEG23


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

avlnch said:


> Anyone figure out how to get this working on the F10? I heard it is only working on the M6. Have not tried it myself yet.


Djsaad1 and I got it working successfully on a F06 and a F13 respectively. Hope it works for you too.


----------



## avlnch (May 25, 2013)

Plan on trying this when I am back in town. I'll report back after I code it, hopefully all goes smooth.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

avlnch said:


> Plan on trying this when I am back in town. I'll report back after I code it, hopefully all goes smooth.


Great. Hope you get it up and running soon. I have recently witnessed it working during daytime as well after setting LIGHT_SENSOR to ON_WITH PWR_ON. Give it a try.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

I did this the other day and for some reason it only shows the warning on the idrive screen and the dash. It doesn't show up on my heads up display screen? :dunno: Going to recheck if all the value's are correct.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everybody!
Tried this on my F10 - no visible changes ;-) If you launch system - it still writes icon that person is not active.
But, in background it works and shows the warnings


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you have S611A BMW Night Vision or S6UKA Night Vision with human recognition in your FA?


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello again!
Yes, i need to change my answer! It works!
Yesterday during lond trip during day car showed me the warning!
My previous post and misunderstanding was because when i launch system in normal way during daytime, it still shows yellow icon, that pedestrian recognition doesn't work, and don't highlight people with yellow color!

But yes, on DKOMBI and HUD it now show warning, as should!
So, confirmed! It's working ))

Even on my F10, with retrofitted NiVi - thanks to Dipo71 for that =)


----------



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

SergAA said:


> Hello again!
> Yes, i need to change my answer! It works!
> Yesterday during lond trip during day car showed me the warning!
> My previous post and misunderstanding was because when i launch system in normal way during daytime, it still shows yellow icon, that pedestrian recognition doesn't work, and don't highlight people with yellow color!
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have S611A BMW Night Vision or S6UKA Night Vision with human recognition in your FA?


hi have NiVi generation 2 - 6UK


----------



## leezer (Dec 18, 2013)

Is it possible to show the nv display on hud?


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

No way, only warnings from nivi can be show on HUD


----------



## vinzer995 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have retrofitted NIVI3 on my F11 but i have problems about pedestrian recognition.
Recognition is not working with an error of night vision failure in check control.
As soon as i deactivate the following option with esys error go away....but recognition still no working.

ACTIVE_DTC_CC_A >>> not enabled
ACTIVE_DTC_CC_B >>> not enabled

this parameter make no difference enabled or not :

ACTIVE_DTC_CC_C

Someone have experience ?


----------



## Oxcijen (Sep 21, 2020)

My dear friends, the problem I have in NV is that at night NV is disconnected and gives the message of calibration. I did ista calibration but the problem was still not solved. Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## Ostafieandrei (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello! Could anyone confirm if on night vision 2 (nivi 2 - the version installed on bmw F10/F10 before facelift) you also receive auditive warning after the coding from this post? 
I see that one line of coding is NIV->3250 Pedestrian_1, 40->USE_ACUTE_SOUND->AW_ON (default is AW_OFF), which make me thinks that after coding there will be also sound warning. Thank you!


----------



## Ostafieandrei (Dec 18, 2019)

SergAA said:


> Hello again!
> Yes, i need to change my answer! It works!
> Yesterday during lond trip during day car showed me the warning!
> My previous post and misunderstanding was because when i launch system in normal way during daytime, it still shows yellow icon, that pedestrian recognition doesn't work, and don't highlight people with yellow color!
> ...


Hello. Did you retrofit the NIVI 2 on a F10 LCI? I also want to do that but I am not sure that pedestrian recognition works on F10 facelift with nivi2. Thanks.


----------

